# Samba stopped working suddenly

## beandog

I came into work this morning, and my Active Directory server was turned off (crappy hardware, im guessing a power blip got it).  I booted it up, and then did the latest Windows updates (which was probably my 1st mistake), and now Samba won't authenticate against AD at all.  To make matters worse, I'm getting glibc errors, so now I have *no* idea what the real problem is.

First, I join the domain using samba:

```
net ads join -U Administrator
```

This is what it returns:

```
flynn ~ # net ads join -U Administrator

Administrator's password: 

[2005/06/29 12:18:07, 0] libads/ldap.c:ads_add_machine_acct(1368)

  ads_add_machine_acct: Host account for flynn already exists - modifying old account

Using short domain name -- WORKGROUP

Joined 'FLYNN' to realm 'WORKGROUP.DOMAIN.COM'

*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7f59cbc ***

Aborted
```

So it looks like it connected fine.  But when I run wbinfo -u I get this:

```
flynn ~ # wbinfo -u

Error looking up domain users
```

Any ideas???  None of my samba config files have changed at all, so I'm lost as to where to start looking next.

----------

## beandog

Well, I found the problem.  It was the windows updates that MS rolled out yesterday for Win2k.

DON'T INSTALL THEM.  Or you may end up wasting half a day's work like I just did.

Edit: These are the latest updates that you don't want: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/891861?#XSLTH3185121123120121120120

----------

## MullaXul

Does anyone have any other suggestions for this.  I'm experiencing the same problem, but I don't have the option of removing patches from the Windows server.  Everything else works with regard to winbind, I can see a list of users, groups etc from the Windows server, but I still get this when trying to join the Windows domain:

Using short domain name -- DOMAIN

Joined 'SERVER' to realm 'DOMAIN.LOCAL'

*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7f20cbc ***

Aborted

It seems to join ok, other than the error, but I cannot access shares from a windows machine, it just prompts for authentication.

This is on a fresh install.

krb5.conf

[libdefaults]

         default_realm = DOMAIN.LOCAL

[realms]

         DOMAIN.LOCAL = {

         kdc = dc.domain.local

         }

smb.conf

[global]

   netbios name = SERVER

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=16384

   idmap uid = 10000-20000

   winbind enum users = yes

   winbind gid = 10000-20000

   workgroup = DOMAIN

   os level = 20

   winbind enum groups = yes

;  socket address = 

   password server = DC

   preferred master = no

   winbind separator = +

   max log size = 50

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   encrypt passwords = yes

   dns proxy = no

   realm = DOMAIN.LOCAL

   security = ADS

;   wins server = 

   wins proxy = no

Thanks

----------

## Synoptic

Same problem here with win2k3

----------

## hookooekoo

I am getting this same problem.  Any help or resolutions would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## kashani

Using unstable samba 3.0.20b with no issues against a 2k3 domain. It might be time to upgrade.

kashani

----------

## darkphader

Use the latest Samba: 3.0.21a; ebuild at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116284.

It apparently has fixes for the Windows updates.

EDIT: added url quotes so the above link works properly.

----------

## hookooekoo

I currently have 3.0.14a-r2, the current in portage.  I would love to upgrade to 3.0.21a, but I am not sure how to go about this.  I don't see a masked ebuild, and I am no guru when it comes to using ebuilds.

Any guidance would be appreciated.

----------

## darkphader

21b is out now, no ebuild yet

the 21a ebuild is at bugzilla as earlier reported

----------

## magic919

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_an_Updated_Ebuild

This will help you use the Bugzilla ebuild and vampire.patch.

----------

## swit

i've emerged samba 3.0.21b on my x86 profile:

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="kerberos ldap -cups winbind" emerge samba

 

 *Quote:*   

> # /usr/bin/ntlm_auth -V
> 
> Version 3.0.21b

 

but

 *Quote:*   

> # net ads join
> 
> [2006/02/13 13:20:29, 0] libads/ldap.c:ads_add_machine_acct(1414)
> 
>   ads_add_machine_acct: Host account for proxy already exists - modifying old account
> ...

 

the vampire patch is included with samba 3.0.21b ebuild??

----------

## darkphader

 *swit wrote:*   

> the vampire patch is included with samba 3.0.21b ebuild??

 

The Samba-3.0.21b source doesn't need the vampire patch. Also the official Samba-3.0.21b is now in portage (~x86).

As for the glibc error I haven't many clues. It could be a Samba problem but I haven't seen any reports on the Samba mailing list. Have you built all of Samba's dependencies against the same glibc? Is the toolchain properly intact? Are you overoptimizing (try building Samba with -O)?

A Google search for "*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer:" brings up a number of hits.

Chris

----------

## swit

i was tried to update glibc but the error is the same.

on top of this post an user has same error of mine.

can anyone help me?

----------

## freeman_ua

The similar problem how to solve? All has tried, but nothing helps: (

----------

